# Why Is Faq's So Difficult To Use?



## mogie (Mar 24, 2007)

I have tried several times to use the frequently asked questions (because I know there is some awesome stuff posted there). But it isn't exactly user friendly. I now see why people just post their questions and don't look up faq's. Is there going to be something done to fix this? Or is this as good as it gets? I ask because I have been posting info there. If people have trouble accessing this area what good is putting stuff there?

So is it just me or has anyone else had the same problems I had with faq's?


----------



## potroastV2 (Mar 24, 2007)

Mogie 

You are the only one that uses it, you told me not to put the address up until you were ready.

Rollitup


----------



## fnord (Mar 24, 2007)

rollitup said:


> Mogie
> 
> You are the only one that uses it, you told me not to put the address up until you were ready.
> 
> Rollitup


well, I guess that would explain it, lol


----------



## mogie (Mar 24, 2007)

Okay thanks. You might as well put it up rollitup. I have posted some interesting articles from members. Thank you for your patience! And still working on it so please keep that in mind.


----------



## potroastV2 (Mar 25, 2007)

ther you go guys... if you look on the to navbar you will see GrowFaq


----------



## mr_issues (Mar 25, 2007)

Great job Mogie... GrowFaq is looking good!


----------



## mogie (Mar 25, 2007)

Thanks...but what am I lacking? I tried to be fair and cover all bases but I am sure I left something out. Just added ventilation this morning. But can anyone think of something else. Also if someone has a good item. Just maybe???


----------



## Doobie Doo (Mar 25, 2007)

I just want to say great job Mogie, I checked it out and it looks great. You made things a lot easier two thumbs way UP


----------



## fnord (Mar 25, 2007)

awesome job Mogie ! 

I just took a quick look but I will keep checking it out and let you know if I have any suggestions. it looks totally kick ass


----------



## mogie (Mar 25, 2007)

Thanks guys. Always open to your suggestions and awesome ideas.


----------



## fnord (Mar 25, 2007)

at a quick glance i didn't see a page with the time release CO2 method using yeast, sugar, and water in a bottle 

also I would like to see how to make hash from trimmings

but I don't have experience in either one


----------

